# Extending the propane hose



## twatson1022 (Jun 2, 2016)

I just got a propane smoker Dyna-Glo DGY784BDP 36" Vertical LP Gas Smoker. I have used it a few times and its great. The line that goes to the tank is super short and i want to extend the line. It is hard connected on both sides. I had ordered a 10' extension line when i got it thinking that i would be able add to the units line and just make it longer.

I have looked around and every one says to use welding hose repair kit. I was wondering if anyone had used shark bite union compression connections for this. A copper barb union to cut and connect the lines together and then the copper crush ring to clamp/seal the lines to the union. Has anyone done this?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 2, 2016)

I did the same thing with the extra 10' section. I found enough fittings at HD in the brass fitting area to hook the 2 together. I even added a needle valve between the 2 hoses. Here's a couple of photo's.













needle valve 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 2, 2016


















needle valve 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 2, 2016






Hope this helps.

Also could you swing by Roll Call & introduce yourself, so we can all give you a proper welcome.

Al


----------



## biteme7951 (Jun 2, 2016)

Shark bite connections are not approved for Gas installations. Stick with compression, threaded, or flared fittings.

Barry.


----------



## twatson1022 (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks for the information. That is exactly where i'd be cutting the line.  Plan is to use 2 of these
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

with these to seal it up so i wont pinch the hose







since i have the tool for this and have used them before for water in my house. 

I know they are not rated for gas but copper is copper or should i get barbed hose fittings like this?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll have to stop by later trying to figure this out before tomorrow want to smoke a pork shoulder and ribs for my sons birthday party Saturday.


----------



## biteme7951 (Jun 2, 2016)

Still not approved for gas applications. The barbed fittings are for PEX piping for water applications and are used on different sized tubing. Even though they "might" fit, the crimp rings are designed for a specific wall thickness pipe. Safety should always be a priority with smokers. we light them and walk away for hours. Placing like and property in jeopardy over a cheap fix will not sit well with an insurance adjuster reviewing a claim. Al's suggestion is a great fix and won't set you back much cash.

Safety first.

Barry.


----------



## twatson1022 (Jun 2, 2016)

That's the one shitty part both sides of the supply hose is hard crimped to the burner and the regulator. I was hoping not to have to remove the burner off the unit. I may have to look around central mass to see if there are any propane places that could cut the lines and reconnect them i guess.


----------



## biteme7951 (Jun 2, 2016)

Maybe your propane company or Walmart has one of these













hose.jpg



__ biteme7951
__ Jun 2, 2016


----------



## twatson1022 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have a 10' Propane extension hose that i can hook to my grill because the hose can be removed from the unit to be replaced. But the burner on the smoker it directly crimped to the hose like 90% of regulators are. So the hose cant be replaced. If i could take the hose off the burner it wouldn't be such a big deal.


----------

